# Jobs where you can take a dog to work



## Supine (Jan 10, 2013)

I was thinking about a change of career today. I've always wanted a dog but haven't been able to have one because I'm out the house working from 7am - 6pm.

Are there any jobs I could do which are dog friendly? Apart from farming.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 10, 2013)

Argentine torturer


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 10, 2013)

Any job if you have a guide dog


----------



## Manter (Jan 10, 2013)

google

As in working for google, not go and google


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 10, 2013)

Supine said:


> I was thinking about a change of career today. I've always wanted a dog but haven't been able to have one because I'm out the house working from 7am - 6pm.
> 
> Are there any jobs I could do which are dog friendly? Apart from farming.


Most trades if you're going about in a van all day you can have the dog with you. Whether you should is another matter - after a few 12 hour shifts my old dog wouldn't get in the van with the Mr at all as he was largely sat in an empty van on his tod waiting for jobs to get done.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 10, 2013)

Dog food tester


----------



## xes (Jan 10, 2013)

Dog walking/sitting/washing
Grounds keeper
Lots of lorry drivers take their dogs with them


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 10, 2013)

Police dog handler


----------



## Manter (Jan 10, 2013)

Mate who is a vet takes her dog to work.  He is the only dog in the world chilled by going to the vet
Anything working from home
Landscape gardening


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 10, 2013)

Shepherd, police officer, truffle finder, security guard.


----------



## og ogilby (Jan 10, 2013)

Bestiality porn shoot.


----------



## youngian (Jan 10, 2013)

A shepard
Sheriff of Hazzard County
Labour Home Secretary
A Korean slaughterhouse


----------



## Cloo (Jan 10, 2013)

Working for the Dogs Trust. My sis-in-law (40 this year) has worked there since she left uni, largely, I think, because after 5 years of service you're allowed to take a dog in, and for the last ten years that's what she's done.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jan 10, 2013)

Dog Wardens and Rat Catchers (Pest Control operative) where I work all bring their own dogs in


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 10, 2013)

Crusty.

But the dog must be kept on a length of bailing twine.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 10, 2013)

Professional dog walker.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Jan 10, 2013)

Psychotherapist.  I have a friend who works at a rehab facility and there's several dogs that have the run of the place.  It's viewed as unofficial pet therapy for the residents.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 10, 2013)

Publican.

All the best pubs have dogs.


----------



## Poot (Jan 10, 2013)

My chartered surveyor colleague often has his dog with him, but in fairness we are not based at head office so we could bring in a pet crocodile for all the management cares.


----------



## Geri (Jan 10, 2013)

I visited a client once in a small office in Lambourn, they had about 3 dogs in with them. My contact there said she took the job because they said it was OK to bring her 3 legged dog to work.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 10, 2013)

i commented to my boss on Monday that our work place has a distinct lack of pets. I'd be a lot more productive if Rambo came to work. Although she'd prob just sit on the keyboard and demand cuddles.


----------



## Geri (Jan 10, 2013)

I reckon I could take a dog to work if I had one.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 10, 2013)

Cloo said:


> Working for the Dogs Trust. My sis-in-law (40 this year) has worked there since she left uni, largely, I think, because after 5 years of service you're allowed to take a dog in, and for the last ten years that's what she's done.


don't they trust the doggies til they know them for five years then?


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 10, 2013)

Provider of dogs to the film, television and theatre industry.
Hare courser
President of the Kennel Club


----------



## Supine (Jan 10, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> Dog food tester



I'm vegetarian


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 10, 2013)

Supine said:


> I'm vegetarian


 
Vegetarian dog food tester


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 10, 2013)

skyscraper101 said:


> Crusty.
> 
> But the dog must be kept on a length of bailing twine.


Baler twine. Bales of hay, innit. Unless the Old Bill have given up tagging and just use a long bit of twine to yank you back to sign in.


----------



## junglevip (Jan 10, 2013)

Tree surgeons/landscapers often have 'van dogs'


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jan 10, 2013)

my partner works in a dog friendly office.  there are three office dogs that people bring in.  i am VERY jealous and want to work there too.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jan 10, 2013)

Ben and Jerrys icecream and Paul Frank clothing both in the USA allow you to bring your dogs to work.  

Also knew a Lee Valley Parks ranger in London who was permitted to bring her dog to work.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jan 10, 2013)

Poot said:


> My chartered surveyor colleague often has his dog with him, but in fairness we are not based at head office so we could bring in a pet crocodile for all the management cares.


El Jugs brother is a chartered surveyor - as their other business is a plant nursery and they've lots of land there are chickens, a pony and a dog there with them.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 10, 2013)

childminder - I know a childminder who is researching into the effect of her dog on her minded children

someone in my office used to bring in her daughter's pug - cheered us right up.  Bring back the pug.


----------



## likesfish (Jan 10, 2013)

Army officer as long as its a badly behaved lab possibly issued in certain regiments


----------



## Reno (Jan 10, 2013)

By a boss, ideally somewhere creative. I've worked at several animation and advertising companies where the boss takes in their dog. Nobody else can of course.


----------



## Pingu (Jan 11, 2013)

any company where i am in charge...

so learn ab initio... be good at it... come work for us in the uk and you can bring your dog in. in fact if you are a "dog person" the chances of you getting past the interview process increase


----------



## pogofish (Jan 11, 2013)

Research biologist.  There are at least three who take their mutts to work in my building. One gets it to take his students for a walk at lunchtime and another has a tiny Pug that pisses itself copiously whenever I walk in the lab.  Must be the smell of my cats?


----------



## zenie (Jan 11, 2013)

Pingu said:


> any company where i am in charge...
> 
> so learn ab initio... be good at it... come work for us in the uk and you can bring your dog in. in fact if you are a "dog person" the chances of you getting past the interview process increase



Would it require a move to 'the North'


----------



## UrbaneFox (Jan 11, 2013)

TV chef in need of publicity or 'personality'.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 11, 2013)

Pingu said:


> any company where i am in charge...
> 
> so learn ab initio... be good at it... come work for us in the uk and you can bring your dog in. in fact if you are a "dog person" the chances of you getting past the interview process increase


 


I think U75's rules need changing to include species-ist attitudes...


----------



## Firky (Jan 11, 2013)

P.A.T

http://www.petsastherapy.org/


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jan 11, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> View attachment 27380
> 
> I think U75's rules need changing to include species-ist attitudes...


That is a specious argument.


----------



## Pingu (Jan 11, 2013)

firky said:


> P.A.T
> 
> http://www.petsastherapy.org/


 

thats not really work as such though.

you are a volunteer (i.e. dont get paid... in fact it costs you money...).


----------



## Firky (Jan 11, 2013)

Pingu said:


> thats not really work as such though.
> 
> you are a volunteer (i.e. dont get paid... in fact it costs you money...).


 
It's an excellent charity, we used to get them in at work for servicemen (we rarely got women!) with PTSD and the difference it made was actually visible.


----------



## Pingu (Jan 11, 2013)

yep I know. I am an asessor for them - i.e. i perform behavioural asessments on the dogs


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 11, 2013)

A dog at work yesterday:


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 11, 2013)

Mountain guide/instructor.


----------



## jakethesnake (Jan 11, 2013)

I used to know a homeless-outreach worker who would take his dog with him on his rounds.


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 11, 2013)

Meadow Mower


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 11, 2013)

Several places that I have worked at have been quite OK with dogs bringing their owners to work. One was an interior design studio......but it does depend on the management.....

Other possible places could include : -

Railway PW ganger / lengthman
Art teacher (dogs can sit as models.......I know of several that do, and a couple of cats as well!) 
Book seller (secondhand shop)
Charity shop manager (especially animal rescues)
Pet supplies shop (several of my local shops include staff pets)
arts / craft / keepsakes type places


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 11, 2013)

pinkmonkey said:


> Ben and Jerrys icecream and Paul Frank clothing both in the USA allow you to bring your dogs to work.
> 
> Also knew a Lee Valley Parks ranger in London who was permitted to bring her dog to work.


I seriously doubt a food place lets you take pets to work - there are laws and stuff.


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 11, 2013)

likesfish said:


> Army officer as long as its a badly behaved lab possibly issued in certain regiments


 
NCOs too. Can't bloody well move outside of the med centre where I work without there being a dog of some sort. Any office you go in theres at least one dog there - everything from miniature poodles to Irish wolfhounds.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Jan 11, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> I seriously doubt a food place lets you take pets to work - there are laws and stuff.


Not the factory - the head office.


----------



## Me76 (Jan 11, 2013)

I was talking about this the other day and saying hie i want a job where i can take a dog in.  I can't really see any reason why dogs shouldn't be allowed in offices.  As long as they are trained, obviously.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 11, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> Mountain guide/instructor.


 
I know someone who takes his dog to work caving. 

The problem with taking a dog to work if you are an instructor is you better make dam sure you are more interesting then the dog.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 11, 2013)

there was a Bank of England director back in the '90s who used to take his old black lab into work each day


----------



## moose (Jan 12, 2013)

xes said:


> Lots of lorry drivers take their dogs with them


Not so much now - insurers don't like it.


----------



## Mr Smin (Jan 13, 2013)

moose said:


> Not so much now - insurers don't like it.


Why not?


----------



## moose (Jan 13, 2013)

Distraction maybe? I don't know of any haulage company round here where they'll still let you take your dog.


----------



## josef1878 (Jan 13, 2013)

Greyhound trainer. One of my mates does this. Eric the greyhound goes everywhere with him.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 13, 2013)

moose said:


> Distraction maybe? I don't know of any haulage company round here where they'll still let you take your dog.


 
Several turn up near my place of work - ranging from an alsatian down to a matched pair of jack russells. Although they may be owner / drivers. During the school hols a number also have sprogs in the passenger seat!


----------



## Firky (Jan 13, 2013)

Glue factory.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 13, 2013)

moose said:


> Distraction maybe? I don't know of any haulage company round here where they'll still let you take your dog.


I think it depends on the company and how corporate it's gone, same as any job.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 13, 2013)

We had a builder who had a dog. Big staff 

And a tree surgeon


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 13, 2013)

sim667 said:


> We had a builder who had a dog. Big staff
> 
> And a tree surgeon


Fnar


----------

